# 97605 - use this code



## graceroni13 (Nov 4, 2015)

So I keep getting denials pretty much every time I use this code and it's for invalid modifiers????? All I'm putting is RT/LT. I'm getting so sick of these denials but nobody can give me an answer on what I'm SUPPOSED to be doing....


Help???
Thank you


----------



## hamlinr2005 (Nov 4, 2015)

Upon searching 97605 on the AAPC Coder - RT/LT are not on the allowed modifier list. I would try not putting RT/LT and see if they pay. The allowed modifers for this CPT code are: 

52 Reduced Services 
53 Discontinued Procedure 
59 Distinct Procedural Service 
76 Repeat Procedure or Service by Same Physician or Other Qualified Health Care Professional 
77 Repeat Procedure by Another Physician or Other Qualified Health Care Professional 
78 Unplanned Return to the Operating/Procedure Room by the Same Physician or Other Qualified Health Care Professional Following Initial Procedure for a Related Procedure During the Postoperative Period 
79 Unrelated Procedure or Service by the Same Physician or Other Qualified Health Care Professional During the Postoperative Period 
80 Assistant Surgeon 
81 Minimum Assistant Surgeon 
82 Assistant Surgeon (when qualified resident surgeon not available) 
99 Multiple Modifiers 
AS Physician assistant, nurse practitioner, or clinical nurse specialist services for assistant at surgery 
GA Waiver of liability statement issued as required by payer policy, individual case 
GN Services delivered under an outpatient speech language pathology plan of care 
GO Services delivered under an outpatient occupational therapy plan of care 
GP Services delivered under an outpatient physical therapy plan of care 
GZ Item or service expected to be denied as not reasonable and necessary 
XE Separate encounter 
XP Separate practitioner 
XS Separate structure 
XU Unusual non-overlapping service


----------



## graceroni13 (Nov 4, 2015)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!! SO helpful!!! You have no idea how much I appreciate it 

Thank  you so much hamlinr2005.


----------



## hamlinr2005 (Nov 10, 2015)

Absolutely  Happy to help


----------

